

5 Interesting Facts about Neutron Star - miamiaali
http://www.cosmosup.com/5-interesting-facts-about-neutron-star/

======
ColinWright
Again, blog-spam, which seems to be all this user posts. The original is here:

[http://supernovacondensate.net/2009/04/19/8-neutron-star-
fac...](http://supernovacondensate.net/2009/04/19/8-neutron-star-facts/)

